# HELP! She May have swallowed a fish bone



## MissMaltese (Dec 18, 2010)

Hello, I'm afraid my Malt may have gotten to a cooked fish bone? She made a little cough/gagging sound a while ago and I'm afraid for her. What should I watch for?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I would check with a vet if you have an emergency clinic open. 

Here's a link that suggests bread:
Answers.com - What if your dog swallowed a small fish bone

"As long as he's able to breathe he'll be fine, Give him small pieces of bread and lots of with water. Once it's swallowed, it shouldn't be a problem. The stomach acid will dissolve it in an hour or so. Fish bones are more of a hazard when they lodge in the throat, not when swallowed."


----------



## MissMaltese (Dec 18, 2010)

That's just the thing, her vet doesn't open until 8 tom. and we don't have an emergency clinic. She's napping on my lap now, maybe I'm overreacting.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

MissMaltese said:


> That's just the thing, her vet doesn't open until 8 tom. and we don't have an emergency clinic. She's napping on my lap now, maybe I'm overreacting.


It prob. can't hurt to try the bread and water per the link if the bone is still in her throat. I hope she'll be OK.


----------



## MissMaltese (Dec 18, 2010)

I gave her bread dipped in bacon grease and water.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

MissMaltese said:


> I gave her bread dipped in bacon grease and water.


I am not sure why you gave the bacon grease. I would hold off on any more of that.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

k/c mom said:


> I am not sure why you gave the bacon grease. I would hold off on any more of that.


That was my thought. You don't want to trigger an attack of pancreatitis!


----------



## MissMaltese (Dec 18, 2010)

She appears to be feeling fine today. I guess we'll see the vet when she gets her shots in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

MissMaltese said:


> She appears to be feeling fine today. I guess we'll see the vet when she gets her shots in a couple of weeks.


Glad she's okay!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Relieved she's okay. I noticed that you said she's going for her shots soon. Please make sure to only get one shot at a time. Some of our little ones have had reactions so better to spread the shots out. My vet insists on it and only charges for the shot each time I come back, not a whole visit. Want to keep our fluffs healthy


----------

